# How long for sprained leg to heal



## lovecooper (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with a sprained leg?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello!!! Are you restricting all activity? Or is he still getting exercise? If he is playing or running (even walks) it may prevent it from healing or re-injuring it 

Also, after 3 weeks, I would take him in for follow-up x-rays and a tick panel. My now-11 month old puppy started limping in March and it turned out to be an ACL tear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

A sprain is actually a stretching or tear of the tendon. They can actually take longer to heal than a fracture.
The most common treatment is rest, but they really mean it when they say rest. No running or jumping at all as that aggravates the injury. When not crated, he needs to be on a leash.

Our Bennett cut the tendons on the back of his leg as a puppy. Surgery and six weeks of inactivity, which is a pain with a 6 month old puppy. But it healed well and was worth it in the long run.


----------

